# The Perils of ‘Wannabe Cool’ Christianity- Wall Street Journal Article



## JOwen (Aug 31, 2010)

By BRETT MCCRACKEN

‘How can we stop the oil gusher?” may have been the question of the summer for most Americans. Yet for many evangelical pastors and leaders, the leaking well is nothing compared to the threat posed by an ongoing gusher of a different sort: Young people pouring out of their churches, never to return.

As a 27-year-old evangelical myself, I understand the concern. My peers, many of whom grew up in the church, are losing interest in the Christian establishment.

Read more


----------



## Zenas (Aug 31, 2010)

I've said this before. Even in times when churches were full of butts in the seats, that didn't mean they were all actually of "the church". The way is narrow and there are few who go by it. What we see now is people ceasing from dilluding themselves and lying to everyone else, and simply being honest. I find that far more helpful than a dilluded nonbeliever idly sitting in worship every Sunday, balacing their checkbook.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 31, 2010)

There's another thread on this article right here ---> http://www.puritanboard.com/f34/perils-wannabe-cool-christianity-62733/


----------



## JOwen (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm redundant. Please delete.


----------

